# My XYZth post threads in OT...



## EricNoah (Jun 25, 2005)

We now have one giant thread for "hey I'm new" -- is it time to institute something similar for the "hey I just had my 300th thread" posts?  They seem to overtake Off Topic at times.  

Discuss amongst yourselves.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 25, 2005)

Post count means nothing!    

But you are just going to name it after your know who.


----------



## Darkness (Jun 25, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> We now have one giant thread for "hey I'm new" -- is it time to institute something similar for the "hey I just had my 300th thread" posts?  They seem to overtake Off Topic at times.



I was thinking about this as well, but all I came up with (granted, I didn't give it that much thought so far) was to merge the currently active threads, which didn't seem very useful, so... But your idea is much better. Thank you.


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 25, 2005)

I counted seven in the first two pages of posts (a quick count, maybe I missed one here or there).  That's not all that bad and it seems to come and go in phases.  Some people care about their post count, others not so much.  I guess I don't see it as hurting anything if people are having fun.  I may be in the minority though and don't have a huge preference one way or the other.  Just throwing in my two coppers.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm not annoyed but the amount but people seem to be celebrating mino (IMO) milestones: 300 posts, 500 posts, etc.

1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 and so on is fine. But such small numbers are faily annoying.


----------



## haiiro (Jun 25, 2005)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I'm not annoyed but the amount but people seem to be celebrating mino (IMO) milestones: 300 posts, 500 posts, etc.
> 
> 1000, 2000, 3000, 4000, 5000 and so on is fine. But such small numbers are faily annoying.




I tend to agree with Ferret on this one (celebrate the thousands), and I'm not wild about the idea of combining them into one thread.

Personally, posting about my two postcount milestones (1,000 and 2,000) was meaningful to me, and gave me a chance to reflect on why I enjoy it here, say thank you, and so forth. It wouldn't have been quite the same if I'd just been adding to a larger thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2005)

> Personally, posting about my two postcount milestones (1,000 and 2,000) was meaningful to me, and gave me a chance to reflect on why I enjoy it here, say thank you, and so forth. It wouldn't have been quite the same if I'd just been adding to a larger thread.



In this vein: I'd bet you wouldn't really see many personal responses in the big thread.  Among other things, it is much harder to tell that someone hit a milestone and what that milestone is if you wanted to post congratulations or comments.  Not that this is a majour problem, but it is something to think about.

~Rystil, who's stopped with the threads for each thousand but wants to do one when/if 10,000 comes around


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd vote for keeping them separate as well.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 26, 2005)

I agree with the chorus: separate is generally better.


----------



## Pbartender (Jun 26, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> We now have one giant thread for "hey I'm new" -- is it time to institute something similar for the "hey I just had my 300th thread" posts?  They seem to overtake Off Topic at times.
> 
> Discuss amongst yourselves.




This is my 2000th post...  And I've been hanging around here since very near the beginning.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 26, 2005)

I disagree with the chorus. Its harder to celebrate when it all one thread. Perhaps a subforum for newbies and PC milestones?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jun 26, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I disagree with the chorus. Its harder to celebrate when it all one thread. Perhaps a subforum for newbies and PC milestones?




How much traffic do you think that one would get?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 26, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I disagree with the chorus. Its harder to celebrate when it all one thread.



From what I see, you just joined the chorus by disagreeing. 

I personally don't mind the threads as long as they are "real" "milestones," sometimes posting in them. Even though my (I believe) only thread I started about my postcount was about my 3001st post.  Otherwise, I typically post that in the hivemind, if at all.

Besides, my current challenge is simply staying on page one.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, I guess it's possible to do a macro that will launch an announcement to a user once they hit a milestone - but that would sort of break the specialness of it.

BTW, the reason the "Hey, I'm new" thread is so long is that it is pointed to - when a user completes their registration an announcement appears on the screen inviting them to introduce themself.

EDIT: Speaking of milestones - apparently I let 5000 slip by without a peep


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 26, 2005)

I see no reason to force them all into one thread. If so, why not all sports threads together? Relationship advice? All the humorous links?

 Each is an individuals 'accomplishment', let them have their moment.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Jun 26, 2005)

Keep them separate.  It allows their posting friends to easily find and congratulate them.  One thread would not get a heck of a lot of traffic other than the people posting their new milestone most likely.  

It would be nice if people just celebrated the thousands marks as opposed to 100, 300 et. but I don't see it worth the effort of enforcing a rule.


----------



## haiiro (Jun 27, 2005)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> It would be nice if people just celebrated the thousands marks as opposed to 100, 300 et. but I don't see it worth the effort of enforcing a rule.




Perhaps not a rule, but it might be worth throwing into the FAQ as a suggestion.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jun 27, 2005)

Sure, I've been a member here from the beginning and just let me start my *VERY FIRST* thread, about my 1,000th post, and apparently I ticked off EN himself.   I just can't win.

Seriously, though, I don't think the post-count threads are a menace, though I have also noticed them appearing with higher frequency and lower validity lately (clebrating your 300th post?). If it gets to the point where the mods, as a whole, decide it's too much, I'll work with whatever they put in place. However, since they've asked for general comment here, I like separate post count celebrations.

-Dave


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

I've never celebrated a milestone for myself, at least yet as I do plan on doing something for 10k, but I often celebrate other's milestones and I have no issues with them for breaking 3 digits and up and also for each one thousand posts.  (though a 11K milestone would bother me… but once you get to a certain point you stop celebrating the small numbers.  )


----------



## Umbran (Jun 27, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Post count means nothing!




You know, the wink says a lot there, and I don't think what it says is something good.

Either postcount has meaning, or it does not.  If it doesn't have meaning, you wouln't need the winking smilie.  If it does mean something, then the continued pretending that it means nothing is disingenuous.  

We get enough new members around here that it pays to be honest about how we deal with such things around here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 27, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> We get enough new members around here that it pays to be honest about how we deal with such things around here.




So winking says everything?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 27, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> You know, the wink says a lot there, and I don't think what it says is something good.
> 
> Either postcount has meaning, or it does not.  If it doesn't have meaning, you wouln't need the winking smilie.  If it does mean something, then the continued pretending that it means nothing is disingenuous.
> 
> We get enough new members around here that it pays to be honest about how we deal with such things around here.



In life we keep score, we do it with and without our knowledge, and the acknowledgment of a task has meaning, post count provides that.  It tells us we have done something, does it matter what; only the poster knows.  I could say that I look at it as hours worked on a project, it does not tell you one thing about what you did on the project but yet because of the number you are noticed.  So, I have over 7000 post, I have a feeling that only a few words or topics are even known, so, with a wink, I say post count means nothing, now reviews mean something.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 27, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> You know, the wink says a lot there, and I don't think what it says is something good.
> 
> Either postcount has meaning, or it does not.  If it doesn't have meaning, you wouln't need the winking smilie.  If it does mean something, then the continued pretending that it means nothing is disingenuous.
> 
> We get enough new members around here that it pays to be honest about how we deal with such things around here.




Except not everyone viuews postcount the same.  I'm sure some give meaning to it and some don't.

As for the threads, I like the idea of just making one big thread for all of them.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 27, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I disagree with the chorus. Its harder to celebrate when it all one thread. Perhaps a subforum for newbies and PC milestones?



I think the point is that the celebration is getting out of hand.  I agree that a big part of the problem is "hey, I just had my 300th post!"  Well, are you going to do a milestone post every time you hit a new hundred?

I've kinda lost interest in _any_ postcount celebration posts lately.  There's way too many of them, and most of them aren't really anything to write home about, so to speak.  I think 1000, or 2000 is something, at least.


----------



## Arnwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

Umbran said:
			
		

> You know, the wink says a lot there, and I don't think what it says is something good.
> 
> Either postcount has meaning, or it does not.  If it doesn't have meaning, you wouln't need the winking smilie.  If it does mean something, then the continued pretending that it means nothing is disingenuous.



A very strange post - and amusingly 'black or white'.

You don't think that the wink acknowledges that post count will mean something different (if at all) to different people?

In any case, I'm with the minority - I think they should be lumped into one thread (especially, but not entirely, due to the number of insignificant milestones being posted).


----------



## Berandor (Jun 28, 2005)

Would it be possible to put "post count threads" on ignore?

For that matter, would it be possible to ignore posts with a certain category? That would be cool. Then make a "post count" category, and everybody's fine.


----------



## Mark (Jun 28, 2005)

Maybe the policy doesn't need to be an all or nothing thing.  Maybe there can be a loose rule that says anytime a moderator notices there are a lot of threads about postcount he just combines as many as he sees into one big thread and posts that since he noticed, there must have been a lot of them.  I think people would probably not be so inclined to post new threads about it as often if that were the case.

On a related subject, has the accumulation of a high postcount for the sake of having a high postcount become a problem?  Do people seem to be doing that and does it unnecessarily drain resources?  It seems some people might be bothered by the accumulation as much as by the crowing about the accumulation, or am I missing something?

Anyway, I'm running out of steam.  I'm not sure I'll be able to make it to...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 28, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm running out of steam.  I'm not sure I'll be able to make it to...



You can do it!  Only 68 more to 10,000!  68 more!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> You can do it!  Only 68 more to 10,000!  68 more!




I blew past him like he's was standing still...  He's through.    (Well not really.   He'll be lucky number 13 to 10K.  )


----------



## Mark (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He'll be lucky number 13 to 10K.  )





Care to wager?


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 28, 2005)

Got to admit I find the three figure ones a little silly - some people post that many times in a couple of weeks, but I think separate threads are ok. Got to admit I go to OT less these days.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Care to wager?




You got 40 posts on Psion, yet you only have 2245 posts on RA...  You could do it but I'm not going to make a wager with someone who can simply chose to win.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You got 40 posts on Psion, yet you only have 2245 posts on RA...  You could do it but I'm not going to make a wager with someone who can simply chose to win.



But lets ALL pace bets!


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 28, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> Anyway, I'm running out of steam.  I'm not sure I'll be able to make it to...



...the bathroom?  Alright, now Mark, go clean that up!


----------



## Mark (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You got 40 posts on Psion, yet you only have 2245 posts on RA...  You could do it but I'm not going to make a wager with someone who can simply chose to win.





But what if I don't make it to 10,000 at all...


----------



## Mark (Jun 28, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> ...the bathroom?  Alright, now Mark, go clean that up!





It was the dog.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> It was the dog.



or it might have been a squirrel!


----------



## Psion (Jun 29, 2005)

Interesting thread with some deep issues we must consider.

P.S. Postcount++


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 29, 2005)

I've said it before: This forum is the worst I know of when it comes to post count and how they are valued. Discussions about post counts everywhere! Sure, it's a bit fun and all if you've spent lots of time here, but everything special with lots of posts have disappeared because of all the chat-like PBP and weird clique-games.

.02c


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> .02c




I'm sorry but I don't see where you coming off as being so hateful to the PbP forums...  Maybe it wasn't your intention cause to be honest I've not seen you their nor have I seen any talk in their about post counts.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 29, 2005)

I haven't seen postcount discussions in the PbP forum either.  Usually they appear in Off-Topic.


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 29, 2005)

Here's an assortment of post related threads in OT less than (or around) 2 months old. A neat block. 

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137856
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=135522
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137757
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137290
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137735
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137709
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137010
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=137002
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=136439
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=135658
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=136317
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=136353
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=136365
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132734
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=132345
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131758
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131585
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131467
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131427
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131385
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130797
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130747
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130226
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130112
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130047
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=129386


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Here's an assortment of post related threads in OT less than (or around) 2 months old. A neat block.




Yup, that's where they belong so why are you smearing the PbP forums?


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup, that's where they belong so why are you smearing the PbP forums?




The blue part has exactly what to do with the red part? You claim, by phrasing your post, that I am wrong because there are in fact no post count related threads in the PbP forums. Please read my post again because that's not what I said.



> I've said it before: This forum [ENWorld] is the worst I know of when it comes to post count and how they are valued. Discussions about post counts everywhere! [As in "lots", not "in many different forums"]Sure, it's a bit fun and all if you've spent lots of time here, but everything special with lots of posts have disappeared because of all the chat-like PBP and weird clique-games. [because it makes it easier to get lots of posts fast]
> 
> .02c [sic]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> The blue part has exactly what to do with the red part?




It deals with the simple fact that you ignored/missed my question in post 40.  A question I'm stilll looking for the answer for. 



			
				Psionicist said:
			
		

> You claim, by phrasing your post, that I am wrong because there are in fact no post count related threads in the PbP forums. Please read my post again because that's not what I said.




That could be farther from the truth from what I clamed...  You seem to be imply in your original post that ENworld’s talk about post count has something to do with:



			
				Psionicist said:
			
		

> but everything special with lots of posts have disappeared because of all the *chat-like PBP * and weird clique-games.




So again why do you think that the PbP forums affect ENworld’s overall view of post count?


----------



## fanboy2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

I've noticed a trend: every time there's a posting fad, someone asks that they be moderated. It leads to some strange results, like off topic polls being banned. There's an off-topic forum, why can't you post polls? A while back it was Star Wars, and now it's post count threads. I think the best policy is for moderators to recognize fads for what they are, and let them die a natural death. It's a more eloquent solution than millions of little rules all designed to keep millions of little fads from coming back from the dead.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 29, 2005)

fanboy2000 said:
			
		

> It leads to some strange results, like off topic polls being banned. There's an off-topic forum, why can't you post polls?




Because, fanboy2000, unlike other fads, abuse of off-topic polls was excessive, and wasn't letting up.  The mods were patient with that one, and they didn't put up the policy until it was clear that folks weren't going to adequately control themselves on a reasonable timescale.   While I am sure that folks were calling for moderator action on the polls, I'm pretty sure that was a problem the mods saw with their own eyes.


----------



## fanboy2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

Wasn't the rule also implemented before there was an off-topic forum? Now that there's an off-topic forum, the rule should probably be lifted.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 29, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I've said it before: This forum is the worst I know of when it comes to post count and how they are valued. Discussions about post counts everywhere! Sure, it's a bit fun and all if you've spent lots of time here, but everything special with lots of posts have disappeared because of all the chat-like PBP and weird clique-games.



I agree.  Most of the postcount discussions are like a big in-joke, but there are plenty of folks who I'm not so sure if they're in on it, or are really trying to do something about their postcount by posting complete crap just for the postcount=postcount+1 routine.

I'm not sure what PBP has to do with that, though -- the PBP doesn't seem to be postcount related at all, and it certainly is a good use of a messageboard on D&D to run PBP games.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 29, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what PBP has to do with that, though -- the PBP doesn't seem to be postcount related at all, and it certainly is a good use of a messageboard on D&D to run PBP games.




Thanks Joshua.   It means alot hearing that from a long time board member short time player.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 29, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I've said it before: This forum is the worst I know of when it comes to post count and how they are valued. Discussions about post counts everywhere!




How are postcount valued again?  Sure I see the threads, silly threads that are not serious, but  I have never seen a clear indication of how EN World values postcount.  Discussion of postcount as a running gag and silliness has no connection to how important it is.  



> Sure, it's a bit fun and all if you've spent lots of time here, but everything special with lots of posts have disappeared because of all the chat-like PBP and weird clique-games.




What does this have to do with your complaint on how EN World is focused onn Postcount?  And what cliques?


----------



## haiiro (Jun 30, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> I've said it before: This forum is the worst I know of when it comes to post count and how they are valued. Discussions about post counts everywhere! Sure, it's a bit fun and all if you've spent lots of time here, but everything special with lots of posts have disappeared because of all the chat-like PBP and weird clique-games.




Setting aside your comment about PbP (which others have addressed), I don't think the value of having a high postcount has been de-valued -- assuming you assign value to it, which it sounds like you do. I'm by no means a prolific poster, and I don't visit every forum, but even I have a pretty good idea who has lots of posts because they have a lot to say, and who just has lots of posts.

There are lots of other things that factor into how one is perceived here -- from little (and debatable) identifiers like join date to much more valuable ones like what you post, and how you handle board etiquette. It's possible to have a high postcount without bringing those other things to the table, and most of the time it shows.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 1, 2005)

I see no problem with individual post count milestone threads. It makes it easier to find those by those you know and the trend goes in waves. There'd be a bunch for awhile, then there's maybe one or two... and then another bunch... As long as it's not causing any harm, I don't see there should be an issue about it. Just as long as it doesn't fill up the first page of the OT forum.


----------



## Mark (Jul 20, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> But what if I don't make it to 10,000 at all...





_Yes.  What if...?_


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 20, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _Yes.  What if...?_




Start a new account, NOW!!!!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 20, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Start a new account, NOW!!!!



http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=30432


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 20, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=30432







> Birthday: March 4





March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day! 


*edit* Oh, and this, too.

http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=10479



> Join Date: 02-13-03
> 
> Total Posts: 411 (0.46 posts per day)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 20, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> March Fo(u)rth for GM's Day!



 Yeah, that thing's all full of painful puns. Shame on you, Mark.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 20, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Yeah, that thing's all full of painful puns. Shame on you, Mark.





Mark may well be the single.funniest.ENworlder.EVAR (Curse that handsome devil!). 

_He will be missed._


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2005)

Mark said:
			
		

> _Yes.  What if...?_




What's this thing you all call postcount???


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> What's this thing you all call postcount???





You'll find it on someone's profile below (and to the left) of the reviews they may or may not have written.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2005)

Shush you... I was trying for a funny.

Oh well - gonna go turn them back on.


----------



## pogre (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> What's this thing you all call postcount???




EXCELLENT! Leave it! Leave it!

OK - I know this is a gag, but I would not mind seeing post count go away at all!

edit: oh man... that was fast


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Shush you... I was trying for a funny.





Me, too. 




			
				Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Oh well - gonna go turn them back on.





Naw.  Leave em off for a day and let's see what happens.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 20, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> Naw.  Leave em off for a day and let's see what happens.




Not with Kevin or Russ' permission as that would constitute a policy change.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 20, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Not with Kevin or Russ' permission as that would constitute a policy change.





Did you say, "Schmolicy"?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

_BS walks in trying to figure out what's IC knowledge and what's OOC knowledge...  Shaking his head he walks off._


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 20, 2005)

_Try not to strain anything..._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> _Try not to strain anything..._




Sure thing, Mark.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 20, 2005)

What's your problem, Adam?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

Me?    I don't remember having any problems.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 20, 2005)

You've got one now.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> You've got one now.



 I'd appreciate it if you leave me out of this from this point onward.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 20, 2005)

Okay, so one little thing, and that's that off topic polls have been allowed in the OT forum for a couple months now.    Just try not to flood the forum with nonsense polls.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 20, 2005)

And now the other thing:  the PbP gaming forum is definitely important to ENWorld as a whole.  Brother Shatterstone is a moderator for those forums, so it's understandable that people that apparently really were wanting to denigrate those forums, for which he obviously feels some ownership.  

Finally, if post count really mattered, this would be Crothian's website.  Post count is a fun thing to look at once in a while, but time on the board is probably a more noticeable feature--only because someone who's been associated with the boards for a couple years should know how we expect people to treat one another.

I'm going to close this thread, as it's devolved into some mean-spirited discussion; and I'd like some people to think about how they value others.


----------

